
Show HN: Enlyte – A Computer Science/Tech Only Hacker News - duckwithmuscles
https://www.enlyte.com/
======
duckwithmuscles
Hey HN, Josh here, developer of Enlyte,

Enlyte is a new computer science and tech community.

HN has some of the best tech content on the web, but the community has evolved
and there seems to be more and more content unrelated to tech, which is great,
but I’m sure some people would love a tech focused HN, including myself.

Right now the content is pulled from HN top stories and moderated to only show
CS/Tech related content. But users can post their own links and questions
directly on Enlyte.

There are some key differences from HN:

\- Computer Science and Tech content only

\- Content is organized into News, Tools, Questions and Other

\- Downvoting comments either requires user to spend 1 of their own karma (on
Enlyte karma is called “Influence”) OR an explanatory reply, this is to
encourage constructive discussions and combat toxic-induced downvotes.

\- Posts and Comment Influence Points are capped per Post/Comment (at 50 right
now) to combat influence farming

\- Markdown support

\- Notifications

Some additional features: HN comment replies can be fully collapsed, so you
can dig into the comment that interest you most

\- You can turn off filter to see all posts (the ones that are flagged)

Other things to mention: \- Posts pulled from HN have their scores reduced to
give content posted by users on Enlyte a chance to reach the top of the
rankings.

\- Mobile friendly

\- If firebase is blocked in your country, unfortunately HN comments wont show
up, nothing I can really do to fix that on my end. You’ll have to use a VPN or
something.

What I’m working on right now: \- Search, it’s real primitive right now and
basically doesn’t work

This is a work in progress, so if you find any bugs (I’m sure they will show
up) or have any suggestions/questions, you can comment on HN or email me at
contact@enlyte.com

